# 1974 GTO Hood Scoop



## 1974 GTO (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been trouble shooting why i can't get my hoodscoop fl;at to activiate and have determined that the solenoid is weak and won't open the flap with the return springs attached ( 1st Photo). So...I thought I was getting clever and used a solenoid actuator from a power door lock (2nd photo). It works great as long as there is no tension are no return springs attached. I am looking for an original solenoid or advice on a company that can repair or a creative solution that someone may have come across. Thanks for your help.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorta like the Trans-Am scoop. You will most likely have better luck searching for one for a Trans-Am which may provide a creative solution. A quick search turned up this- Pontiac Trans Am Shaker


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'74 GTO shaker scoops used one large diam solenoid for activation, '70-72 TransAm shakers used 2 smaller diam solenoids and did not use the shaped wire piece and return springs that were used in the '74 GTO shakers. Have functional examples of each shaker. The only item shared between the two different style shakers, is the fiberglass reinforced plastic outer shell, & '70 model T/A shakers actually used an even thinner shell.

On the solenoids, unless you want to retrofit the aftermarket T/A kit, the only similar GM solenoids, of that era, are the solenoids used in '80 & 81 Z28 air induction set-ups, along with several different styles of throttle solenoids used on '73 up Qjets, Dualjets, etc. None of these other usage soolenoids mount the same, but with some fabrication skills one could utilize one and adapt it to fit. Am sure someone out there could carefully disassemble and rewind an original solenoid, I wouldn't chunk the original.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

74 GTO shakers were unique to the GTO. The ones used on TransAm's were different.

Bear


----------

